# My R34 Gtr Vspec Bayside Blue



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ive owned my gtr year and a half now, and decided to do a project thread, now im awfull at typing an explaining stuff, as you have all probably learned ha ha.
Alot has happened in that time, and carnt be bothered to go over the whole farce that happened last year with the build, Stupid and naive then. 

Things have happened in my personal life also, which has given me a little more time, as im off work looking after the mrs, and can actually sit and do this. If any of you are wondering, she doing okay at the moment. 

So im gonna do some pics that ive done over that time, and shes now ready for the bottom end over the winter. Original block in place, and ready for some pistons to start the machining.


Before i ever bought a gtr i tuck this photo wen i was younger, and fell in love with it, may even been someones on here.











So out went the st220




























First Job was to spray the grills black.









and to sort the intercooler out, definatley had a impact with something ooops.




































Thought the intercooler came out preity good tbh, if the damage wasent there i wouldn't have put the grill in.

before










After











After that i wanted to get the paintwork sorted, Paul my mate a pwpro mansfield sorted a good detail for me.



















I was well happy with pauls work.


Wheel alignment sorted










and diffusers










Re Gas Air con










Kids Doing a Fab job lol 











Time For the rebuild last year, or so i thought, one bad mistake, second hand bottom end  we was building around a bad egg all along.






































































































Gt2860s -7 out Greddys in 



















Wheels Refurbed 










Undersealing going on.



















So while all that was goin on Wednesday gained promotion ))











So thats a summery really. I have thousands of pics, but good to see them all really.

After various shows attended and keeping her clean its time to sort her out, and get the best out of them greddys.


----------



## Doink (Nov 9, 2004)

Looks ACE!
Get some more pics up when you get back on the Road


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That was a good read. I look forward to the next installment.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

keep your head up mate and keep with the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks lads, ill update it soon.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Some mint looking pic you have there mate,the 34 is looking very nice....:thumbsup:


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

love your 34..those wheels.. mmmm


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Those wheels look spot on! Some pictures there are quality!! Shows you don't need £4k Volk wheels as a certain trader said to make a car look awesome! These suit the car IMO.
Glad to hear your other half is doing well bud


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Forgot to say I'm sure that first pic of a 34 is an old forum members car, and also on the Skyline GTR DVD, goes to the 'ring with Shin?


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for comments, that pic was taken about 8 years ago.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Great work mate, she looks lovely :bowdown1:


----------



## nangnang (Sep 15, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

This is my favourite R34! Looks lovely


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks lads, got some little bits need doin aswell as the engine build. Needs some pistons next, did have some brand new wossners but i traided them in agains a scrap bottom end, liv and learn and all that. Cps are a good price.

Been looking at led rear lights but there so expensive.


----------



## edwards_gtr (Oct 1, 2012)

I really like this! never looked at 34's much but that is very nice indeed  i'll be keeping an eye on this thread, looking forward to more pics!


----------



## Tomolo (Dec 7, 2010)

Love you car, more pics please


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Got couple pics and vids on my phone, dyno run was from beginning of last year on old turbos.













Nissan Skyline R34 GTR V-Spec on rolling road - YouTube


----------



## [email protected]/AMS.UK (Aug 3, 2011)

awesome machine!!


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

I like them wheels you have on there... Thayer look spot on mate.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for comments. update Soon.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Got Some little problems to sort out,





























Just not sure wich way to go with the paint code or let them match it.

Stratstone want £300 for boot lid and same for the bumper.


----------



## hwchan (Jun 15, 2004)

great one...!


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

speak to RJT about paint mate.

from what ive seen he is mega at painting! 

(RJT is his username)

a link to his work, its crazy good.. 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156289-r33-gtr-road-legal-track-car.html

his name is Rich! RT Autobodies 0113 2500865


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Bloody hell he looks amazing at wat he does.

Going to do a search now and see how people done the repair on the strut tops.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wanted to get the car under-sealed again so heres some pics of how it went.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Looking good dyde


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

very pleased with the results, it was around 4 hours to do it all properly. Happy its done now tho.


I have also been searching for a flywheel for wen engines back out, got hold of this


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

Nicely done dude! Silver's LMs do feel at home on a bayside blue


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks mate.

Using the car to go to my wedding, so photographer has been doing me some pics etc, so hes going to put me all that together, this pic is totally untouched. But the location we was using hope you like it. Had to drive 40 mins to get to this location, shame as it got a little dirty on the way.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Good picture that. :thumbsup:

Still love the 34s. Maybe I could own both one day


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

40 minutes of fun:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

oh yes!!! ha ha


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Another


----------



## skylineman34 (Dec 14, 2012)

*looking good*

very nice....car looks awesome!


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

wish ide have washed it doh


----------



## skylineman34 (Dec 14, 2012)

Taven888 said:


> Ive owned my gtr year and a half now, and decided to do a project thread, now im awfull at typing an explaining stuff, as you have all probably learned ha ha.
> Alot has happened in that time, and carnt be bothered to go over the whole farce that happened last year with the build, Stupid and naive then.
> 
> 
> ...


hey mate....where did u get the stencil of the nismo logo from?


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

I made it mate, sign writer job.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Taven888 said:


> Thanks lads, got some little bits need doin aswell as the engine build. Needs some pistons next, did have some brand new wossners but i traided them in agains a scrap bottom end, liv and learn and all that. Cps are a good price.
> 
> Been looking at led rear lights but there so expensive.



ive got some Nismo LED rear lights for a r34 gtr if you interested?


----------



## skylineman34 (Dec 14, 2012)

Taven888 said:


> I made it mate, sign writer job.


oh very nice.....do u sell them? haha


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Very nice Bayside BNR34!


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Still got em i think or ide have to get em made bk up!!


----------



## skylineman34 (Dec 14, 2012)

i want the nismo on my intercooler to. but cant find the stencil like this for it anywhere.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

postage over there?


----------



## skylineman34 (Dec 14, 2012)

postage to aus?


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah havent a clue wat it wud be.


----------



## skylineman34 (Dec 14, 2012)

if its just a sticker, i cant imagine that it would be too much. it doesnt weigh anything. i've got a few things from the UK off ebay...like other stickers and that sort of thing. postage was about $25 aus. so whatever that translates too.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Update, Nowt ha ha, 

I need some front roter replacements tho, so thats next for now.

Stop tech 355mm.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

The 34 is still looking amazing mate. Top work.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks mate!!


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

have you sorted the engine mate?


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

No its just sat mate, burns to much oil now.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Somthing to cheer about i have a new battery lol.

Well engine specs and parts priced. Looking forward to taking the engine out and getting started on her.
Putting her back to the spec she should be is the aim. Just debating turbo route, as im going to sell the greddys.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

hope neil at greenlight come up with a decent quote for insurance


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Discs all sorted waiting for my new pads now, carbon Lorraine!


----------



## ciapek (May 21, 2008)

Very nice GT-R. Any pics updates ?


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

ive just had fitted new pads all round, and refaced discs. Complete new brake fluid to, Brakes feeling awesome.

Spent 4 hour on her before off to japfest.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Has the engine been sorted now mate?


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

great looking 34 mate


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you.

No sep/oct, cr made me a set of 2860 -7 with a -5 billet wheel. This bottom end is going to be made for 6 months. I want it super well balenced to.


----------



## przemson (Nov 8, 2011)

Beauty

If you would liek a drawing of your car I do realistic car drawings just with pencils and markers


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Now The rebuild commences Just getting all my bits together and the running map done.



My 2 New tubbies 



Block Honed 86.5






New mahle pistons






Going to replace the standard pipes that feed the turbos with water with braided items i think.


----------



## Skeeed3r (Nov 14, 2011)

nice build, love the colour ;-)


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Cheers mate


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome...


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Love the build mate.. Top work,keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you. Just waiting to pull engine out now.

Got the running in map on the syvecs all sorted, all closed loop system has arrived to.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Running in map is now compleate! And syvecs all up and running Engine out time !!!!


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Update, 

I now have my block all machined, pistons, now my rods have appeared from Rb, With a pleasant surprise from japan.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

That exhaust is a piece of art .. What's left to be done now?


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well mate, i have my syvecs, turbos, block, pistons, rods, so i guess im waiting on crank coming out now, ready for the full pro balance, will be expensive but i want it all balenced as good as can be. 

Step by step and all that. I agree the exhaust is amazing. I have the de cat in titanium to.


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Looking to change my exhaust & thinking Tomei Ti was just unsure of the Blue but look forward to seeing some pictures.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Cranks out now and at engineers checking to see if its bent. 
Also looking for a new clutch.

You dont like the blue tip bob?


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

i will have a double plate nismo coppermix for sale soon.
i need to measure the plates first.
it mite be something in your interest?


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah hurry tho ha


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Taven888 said:


> Cranks out now and at engineers checking to see if its bent.
> Also looking for a new clutch.
> 
> You dont like the blue tip bob?


I've ordered one off Matty from new era so let's see how it goes.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wats your spec bob


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Waiting on a qoute from rich/Andy @AMT but I have 
RIPs plenum
Extented Sump
HKS 1000cc injectors
HKS Fuel rail
HKS coilovers
Aeromotive FPR
Garrett 4088R
AP Racing calipers discs all around
The engine I'll keep the standard crank depending on inspection
Forged rods and pistons

Just ordered the tomei ti exhaust


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Forgot to mention AMT will be doing some headwork on the car, manifold made by AMT & may be a screamer pipe


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sounds good bob!! You going to get it balenced up to?

Your in good hands with rich and co. 
wat clutch you running mate?


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

From what i remember and what it feels like its a Twin Exedy Clutch.

Have you fitted that Tomei Exhaust yet ?


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Still building engine mate did u see that video i posted hks and tomei next to one another. If not check my posts!! 

Wat exedy is it do u no? Hyper or comp?


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Couldn't find a video, i will check my invoices if i get a chance tonight which clutch it is.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

rb have sourced me a crank and the clutch is finally here yaaaay


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Looking good Matt be good to see it back out in chesterfield.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks andy


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Got my mains stud kit, everything is now fully balanced rods pistons, fly and clutch even main pully, witch has had a trigger setup mounted by Rb. 



Sump cleaning and new baffle kit.















Progress is slow but will be worth it carnt waite.


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Inlet manifold is looking good! 

Progress is coming along strong now !!! Roll on next year !!


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

New oil and water pump going on!


----------

